

What Html5 needs to take over on devices - devarticles
http://www.dev-articles.com/article/What-Html5-needs-to-take-over-on-devices-425002
Html5 is the way to go. A consequence of that is the necessity to identify what we can't do with it and find solutions for them. In this article I try to list the missing functionalities
======
sosuke
Easy monetization is the top thing I need for HTML5 to be able to take over on
any device. It is what I love most about developing for any devices with an
app store, they handle all the micro-payment mess, hosting, etc for me.

~~~
devarticles
good... that is true, thanks

------
orangecat
It also needs native apps to stand still while all those features get worked
out. Which isn't going to happen, nor should we want it to.

~~~
devarticles
yes I agree thanks, but I haven't see that much evolution in the last year...
from the api point of view

